# HP Touchsmart 520 - Driver - Fresh Install



## Troublesome12 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey all,

I have a HP Touchsmart 520 PC.

It has always been on Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit.

It was running a bit sluggish so I stuck in the Windows CD and did a fresh install.

It has now completed and it's on the setup page such as "Keyboard language", "country" e.t.c.

Problem is:

I have no drivers. My mouse is no longer working, my keyboard is no longer working and my touch screen is no longer working.

This means I cannot complete the set up and I'm stuck on that page.

I've tried a wired usb laser mouse and a wired usb keyboard, but neither are "working".

Any help would be brilliant, thanks a lot.

Keyboard and Mouse are working in startup menu e.t.c, just stops working as soon as it gets to the windows screen to set it up.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF there are quite a few models https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...40,d.ZGU&fp=affc7ca80fb63726&biw=1366&bih=620


----------



## Troublesome12 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey, fixed that issue in the end.

It's a HP TouchSmart 520-1080UK

Now, it won't find any wireless networks, and troubleshoot says use an ethernet cable so I'm assuming the wireless card isn't installed?

I went onto HP's website, chose my model number and downloaded this driver;

HP TouchSmart 520-1000 Desktop PC series*-* Original Realtek Network Controller Driver - HP Business Support Center

But to no avail.

Could you possibly point me in the right direction?

Cheers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your not using the full model number 520-1000 has a host of models http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...kId=135&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=5146296
the drivers should go chipset,audio,video,lan\ehternet,wifi then any others


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the *Chipset*: Original AMD Chipset Driver - HP TouchSmart 520-1000z CTO Desktop PC | HP® Support
And *Wireless Driver*: Original Broadcom Wireless Network Controller Driver - HP TouchSmart 520-1000z CTO Desktop PC | HP® Support
You already have *Realtek Network* (Ethernet) driver installed.


----------

